# Nationally Registered Paramedic or Nationally Certified?



## ExpatMedic0 (Jun 25, 2013)

Above you can see the new paramedic patch/decal. Should it say "Nationally Registered Paramedic" or "Nationally Certified Paramedic?"  The new title is NRP, "Nationally Registered Paramedic". So why does our patch say NCP? I have some of the old ones, and they read "Registered, not Certified.  I think Registered sounds and looks a lot better. What do you guys think? Cast your vote above and write comments below


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 25, 2013)

I thought the new patch was going to have a rocker?






(I'm still wearing the old ones...)


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 25, 2013)

From a somewhat outsiders viewpoint, 'nationally certified' to me means that you can work anywhere in the nation once you're certified.  To the best of my knowledge, this is not the case.  Even if you have your NREMT (B or P), some states require you to take their test.  If things have changed in the past few years, please let me know.

Registered (again, to me) means that they, the NREMT, has all of your information and qualifications on file.  Anyone with the proper credentials can pull up your profile to see what those qualifications are.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 25, 2013)

It doesn't matter to me... We're all just "ambulance drivers". To the people it matters to, they already know what our cert level is. 

I almost think we should just do what Canada does and call everyone a paramedic and be done with it.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 26, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I almost think we should just do what Canada does and call everyone a paramedic and be done with it.



I would love to see the emt-b become first responder.
a primary care paramedic be about an AEMT (minimum 1 year program )and an advanced care paramedic be what the paramedic now is( with an AS or AAS being the entry)..... or whatever names are chosen.


----------



## Robert Canady (Jun 26, 2013)

Registered vs certified. When a body certifies a person or entity,  there is some legal liability.  When they register you, there is some wiggle room for liability.  In other wards registered means a moment in time they met the requirements versus certified implies they still meet the requirements until they loose their certification.  I can't remember which one mine says? Some of what I know about the terms certified and registered.


----------



## m0nster986 (Jun 26, 2013)

Does it really matter?... We will still be doing the same thing.


----------

